

RateMySite: Mailing list for niche programming and startups - jonromero
http://jon.io/

======
iamgoat
I wish there was a sample newsletter to view. How is content curated? Also
missing a privacy policy and T&C even though the MailChimp reference helps
somewhat.

~~~
jonromero
Good feedback! Fixing right now :D

------
DuqE
Nice idea, but a sample of what you would be signing up for would be useful.
Good Luck!

~~~
jonromero
thx, I'll update the site and I'll include a sample of the newsletter.

